# Can Marriage Jepordize The US Visa Of A Mexican National?



## flybeech (Jun 9, 2011)

My fiance is a Mexican national with a good job, two houses and land in Mexico. She holds a US visa that is good until 2017. We intend to marry either in the US, or Mexico this summer and want to live in both Mexico and the US.

In another thread, it was suggested that marriage of a Mexican national holding a US visa to a US citizen could result in forfeiture of her visa and her deportation as a criminal.

Is this true, or false? Does the Mexican national risk the seizure of their visa and deportation as an illegal alien if they marry a US citizen? Could anyone provide personal experience and/or links that describe what could happen under these circumstances?


----------



## MJB5293 (Feb 26, 2009)

also if you desire to stay in the USA once married in vegas all you need to do is request a change of status for her visa 

on draw back is she can not leave the country till it is approved 9 months about


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes, be very careful with any travel restrictions. They are very strict about that and even the death of a family member might not be an excuse to leave during the restricted period.


----------

